# Truely frustrated and need to vent....



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I'm still going to WW and still haven't lost any weight. I go every week and it is up half a pound, down half a pound week after week for the last year and a half.

This week I really stepped it up and added 8 hours of exercise in. 

I am doing flex and get 24 points per day, I do not eat my activity points.

And all I lost was a big stinky 0.2 lbs. I just want to scream!

I really got to lose these 40 pounds.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Anita - what kind of exercise are you doing? This past summer I was purposely walking about 2 - 2 1/2 miles a day and that's when the weight came off. I've started back to that amount again and am waiting to see the numbers on the scale drop. I understand your frustration!


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I go to the gym so I do the elliptical, stationary bike, track and weights. At home I have a treadmill and also walk the dog.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

hmmmm. have you had a physical to rule out anything? are you taking any meds that could interfere with weight loss? a lot of them do.
barring that, maybe you need to reexamine your dietary habits. points are good, but maybe they don't work for you. if you have oh, say, an allergy to corn and you eat corn, it could halt weight loss efforts. 
high fructose corn syrup is a bad thing, too.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I'm probably due for a check up and should go ahead and schedule one.

I feel like I eat very healthy. No junk food, no processed foods, fix most of my meals from scratch, eat lots of veggies, nothing with high fructose corn syrup.

I don't take any meds. I guess it is time for a physical and ask the doc.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I was in the same boat ..... exercise, eat right...no loss......I kept doing everything for 3 months.....upped the treadmil to 3 miles and now the weight is starting to drop ! I noticed you said this week you upped your exercise...it may take awhile of that before seeing any results......DONT GIVE UP !!!! We can do this !!! I'll bet you notice a difference even though the scale isnt budging......do you SEE a difference ?! Do you feel 
a difference ?!? I had to chase off a coyote yesterday from my chicken coop and save a small dog.....I RAN !!! and wasnt really out of breath !!!! I am NOT a runner..... 
Keep the positives the main focus ...you upped your exercise !!!!! THATS AWESOME !!!!!
exercise sucks, so doing even MORE of it - WOOHOO !!! GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!!
Im off to Treadmil - you inspired me !!!! I 've got that same 40 pounds to go too !!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Anita in NC, are you eating enough? For some if you cut back too far, their bodies will hang on to fat stores. Are you drinking enough water or consuming salt and you are actually just retaining fluid? Monthly cycle for some can be very telling at the scales. What about hidden fats? Have you explored you consumption on the flex plan. I did not loose my weight of flex but did use it for a while and found it difficult for me because I eat very fast and the idea of the program is to eat till comfortable so I had to be super aware of actually stopping after a bite, putting down my fork and taking great care to chew and savor and swallow before picking up the fork again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Muscle weighs more than fat does, so if you are exercising properly, you're building muscle mass - which is a good thing -- no actually its a GREAT thing -- dump the scale and go by how your clothes fit.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mnn2501, your partially correct. Muscle is acutally more dense than fat.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Something just isn't right, I think if you are being totally honest with yourself about the amount your consuming, and the amount of excercise you are doing -- and unless you are totally buffed without a doubt --(i.e. you look muscular standing still without flexing)...you need to do as Laura suggested and make an appointment to get check out by your doctor and find out what is going on. 

It's just not physically possible to eat less then you burn, excercise and not loss weight - unless you have a physical abnormality...

The sooner you do this the sooner you will know what you need to do to meet your goal 

Let us know -- we're all pulling for you.

Marlene


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Definately see a doctor to confirm your health. Have you considered trying the core program instead of flex plan. It may seem like more hassle but in the long run it really isn't. I think it gives a person a greater understanding of portions and 'food costs'. As a leader, I tried each plan as it came out and I found that with flex, I kept thinking that as long as I ate till I was comfortable, I was fine but that isn't always so. Gravies and sauces don't take up a whole lot of space so they don't make a person comfortable faster but they are calorie laden. A couple of slices of pizza might make a person comfortable but certainly has a higher calorie cost than grilled fish, wild rice and spinach. It was a darned good thing that I was on maintenance because I wasn't looking for weight loss and it just didn't offer the structure I would have needed when I was loosing. I lost my weight on their original plan and I find I still keep a mental tally of my food groups. Last night, I was bored or hungry or both and while hatch a plan, I carefully looked for unused food groups before choosing. I concluded that I had already had sufficient fats because I had a salad and olives, my cheeses/proteins were spent because it was a greek salad, but I had no breads or starches through the day so I able to make an appropriate choice.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Definately wouldn't hurt to have the doc check your thyroid ...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wr said:


> mnn2501, your partially correct. Muscle is acutally more dense than fat.


 semantics :baby04: the end result is the same.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Not really. A pound of fat weighs exactly the same as a pound of muscle. It is a bit like the old grade school riddle, which weighs more a pound of feathers or a pound of iron.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

If you're burning fat and building muscle equally you won't see a drop on the scale. A pound of muscle takes up less space than a pound of fat so you can maintain the same weight but lose size and be healthier.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The reason I mentioned the thryoid is because I have a friend who struggled for years with her weight. She exercised like crazy and tried every diet around. When she asked her doctor to check er thryoid, he claimed it was in the normal range. 

She was so discouraged that she went to a specialist and lo and behold, her thryoid was not working correctly. She is on meds and still struggles, but not as much.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Ardie, one of my coworkers has the same problem and her weight can fluctuate like crazy.


----------



## HockeyFan (Jul 27, 2007)

You might look at a different type of diet. I was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and was 240 lbs. I was told that I'd be on insulin shots, which I hated because of the needles. I went on a low carb diet immediately. The carbs are what turn into blood sugar, so with diabetes, I pretty much had to get carbs under control anyway.
By doing so, I lost more weight than I ever did counting calories.
I still do carbs, but I'm choosy about which ones I'll eat. I can have a piece of candy, or I can have a whole plate of broccoli. Since the broccoli fills me, I eat the broccoli.
The choices go on, just like that.
I have managed to make it work, and now weigh 190-195 lbs in just two and a half months. The good news is that I don't have to do the insulin shots.
I have a treadmill and get on it for about 30 minutes a day (10 min here, 10 min there, watching tv).

I'm not saying that my diet is for everyone, but I am saying that low carb was absolutely necessary as a diabetic. I'm saying it worked for me. I'm saying that if your diet isn't working for you, that you might need to change diets and strategies.

PS. The biggest thing I've noticed that is a mistake most people make when dieting (especially those who are new diabetics) is that they see a label that says "no sugar" or "no sugar added" or "low sugar" or "no sugar carbs" and they immediately think that eating this stuff will allow them to lose weight. These labels are not the ones to read. It's the dietary label where it tells you sodium, carbs, calorie content. I pay attention to the carbs (subtracting the dietary fiber).
I can walk into a barbeque place and order a pound of beef with sauce on the side (I dip my fork in it and then eat the beef). I've lost weight doing this. You don't have to starve yourself, but you might have to be more choosy about what types of food you eat (and/or what portions). But you don't have to starve yourself and you shouldn't have to work out 8 hours a day. As I stated, I do the treadmill 30 minutes or less on most days (but not every day) and I'm still losing weight.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Anita,
You aren't alone. My story sounds just like yours. Dr does everything but laugh at me as he happily tells me I'll be alive when everyon else has starved to death. I've had my thyroid checked, measure what I eat , have had appts with the dietician at the hospital, and walk at least 2-3 miles every day. Now I have added in another activity every day, bike ride, hike up and down the hill I live on etc. I've only been doing that a week or so , so I can't report any results. I will say though that despite dismal failure at losing during the last year I'm NOT giving up. I can't compare my body with other peoples, though of course I'm tempted to, I have to work with I have got. I need to do this for ME and MY health so I'll just keep plodding along.I will say after 2 1/2 yrs of daily walking I may only be 5-6 lbs lighter but recently I have seen an appreciable change in my body size and shape....maybe I'm getting some more muscle. I certainly do look better. NOw off to get rid of someof that fat. Good luck.
PQ


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

It has been another month. I switched to core on weight watchers (vegetarian) with no weight loss.

I then went a step further and went to a totally vegan diet because it severely limits my choices and this way I make sure I get my fruits and veggies in. There is absolutely no cheating and I pretty much only eat things that I have made from scratch.

I lost 4 lbs the first week on the vegan diet.  But over the last few days haven't noticed any more weight loss.

I don't have a physical until next month because it takes 6 weeks to get an appointment. 

So I am hanging in there but not really making much progress.

I'll do an official weigh in again next week at WW and see if I have lost any more.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I've switched to the "four food groups" diet, whole grains, veggies, legumes, & fruit. This is helping me and I am feeling better. Are you doing any grains?
When you have your physical, make sure they check your thyroid and ask for a copy of your bloodwork. A lot of times they will say nothing is wrong but it will be borderline, so there is.
Don't give up!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, sounds like allot of us are in the same boat. I hope you have a good doctor. My story is pretty much the same, 40 to lose and no results no matter what. I did go for a physical and ask my doctor about it and she just gave me a WW pamplete.


----------



## HockeyFan (Jul 27, 2007)

Honestly. It sounds like some of you are on high carb diets and this is why you can't lose weight. I lowered my daily carb intake and have lost 40 pounds in the last three months or so. A lot of these other diets have you working too hard to lose weight. You don't have to work so hard and you don't have to starve yourselves to death.
I was diabetic and had to lose weight to reduce insulin resistence. I was depressed at first, when I saw the diet that they (the doctor) were putting me on. However, they always do this because it's the traditional way to diet.
If you look worldwide, there are higher cases of diabetes and overweight people now in third world countries like India, and if you look, the common denominator is that all these educated people go high carb thinking that whole grain, lots of veggies and no red meat will make them healthy. It's not working.
If this diet is what you are on, and it's not working, then you need to seriously consider changing your diet.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Put the extra weight over night, so is going to take time to take it off. So remember you are in a change of life style, that's what WW is selling you, nothing less nothing more. remember you are not in a diet this is going to resolve your wt for ever, you are really in a change on life style, for ever....GODSPEED.:happy:


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Anita...post some of you meals if you want to and we will see if we can find any hidden
calories / better options/ or problem areas.


----------

